# •Offshore Report•



## mr otter (May 9, 2016)

Went out Sunday and had a good trip, catching our limit of scamp, red grouper and a nice blackfin tuna.  Most fish were caught in the 220- 250 ft range on small pinfish.  Fish were biting good early but the bite slowed during the mid day.  










Thanks for looking.


----------



## crappiecatchin (May 9, 2016)

That's a big scamp good eating too.


----------



## Limitless (May 10, 2016)

That is a nice Scamp for sure!  Went out of where Captain?


----------



## mr otter (May 10, 2016)

We put the boat in at I.P. and went southeast.


----------



## GoSic'm (May 11, 2016)

Nice!  Do you ever have any trouble crossing the sand bar leaving out of Indian Pass into open water?  Didn't know if it was deep enough to cross at low tide or not.


----------



## Michael F Sights (May 11, 2016)

Nice catch!


----------



## mr otter (May 11, 2016)

Sic'em, I have the pass marked on my GPS so never have any trouble crossing the sandbar, but I have pulled several boats off the sandbar over the years.  It's cross able at low tide if you know where to go...


----------



## GoSic'm (May 12, 2016)

Otter, how accurate do you think this NOAA chart overlay in Google Earth is compared to where you actually cross?  I marked a path in red where it looks like the best channel is but I don't know if I'd bet the farm on it.  Maybe NOAA is better at producing nautical charts than forecasting weather.  I've launched out of Indian Pass once and fished the ledge and Empire Mica but I was nervous as a cat crossing the bar without a tried and true route through there.


----------



## killswitch (May 12, 2016)

Nice..........looks like you got 'em dialed in !


----------



## Capt Brandon (May 13, 2016)

GoSic'm said:


> Otter, how accurate do you think this NOAA chart overlay in Google Earth is compared to where you actually cross?  I marked a path in red where it looks like the best channel is but I don't know if I'd bet the farm on it.  Maybe NOAA is better at producing nautical charts than forecasting weather.  I've launched out of Indian Pass once and fished the ledge and Empire Mica but I was nervous as a cat crossing the bar without a tried and true route through there.



Indian Pass moves a little every year. I haven't been through there since the fall but the "channel" moved to the west last year. Here are Google Earth images from 2013 vs 2015 showing the same reference points. With that said, the chart looks pretty close to last year's situation, but its always an adventure the first time you go out every year.

*2013*






[/URL] 

*2015*





[/URL]


----------



## Capt Brandon (May 13, 2016)

Nice fish by the way.


----------



## GoSic'm (May 13, 2016)

Thanks Capt!!


----------

